# Bringing Reptiles For 'show And Tell'



## Buggster (Feb 14, 2017)

I've previously heard that you can apply for some kind of permit to take your reptile off your property for a show-and-tell type thing at your school? (NSW)

Asking as my teachers have asked if I could possibly bring either my lizard or snake(s) in for one of the junior science classes who I believe are studying evolution and whatnot and would like to see a reptile 'in the flesh'.

Told them not to get overly hopeful due to the restrictions on my permit, but was wondering if it was possible to apply for a temperory 'exhibition' permit (understanding that this is something I would volunteer to do and am not taking payment ect).

Thanks


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 14, 2017)

Or as a once off just "show" and don't "tell". 
I knew "someone" who took a bredli to their niece's classroom, with the teacher's permission.


----------



## Buggster (Feb 14, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Or as a once off just "show" and don't "tell".
> I knew "someone" who took a bredli to their niece's classroom, with the teacher's permission.



Hmm. That is a possiblilty, but I really don't want to risk being reported by someone and have my license revoked.

The idea is to get the junior classes together for a 'special presentation', so that's 450+ students + teachers who would see them over the course of the day. And I'm sure senior classes and my own friends would also want to have a look.
Over 1000+ teachers and students is a big risk to take :/


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 15, 2017)

I guess your best option is to research your states laws to determine if it's a possibility. I do agree it's a massive risk to take the reptile into the school without the proper permissions. I will say however, I follow someone on instagram who has a lacey and she takes it for walks down the beach all the time and posts pictures and videos of her adventures all over instagram and I don't believe she's ever been apprehended for doing so... On the other hand, I was recently told that a guy who was keeping exotics was overheard talking about it by a co-worker, who then dobbed him into the authorities and he is now facing jail time. (not a bad thing imo) So, I guess it's really your choice if you take the risk!


----------



## kittycat17 (Feb 15, 2017)

Personally 
I helped out a friend who was teaching a prac class as his last week before finishing his teacher degree 
When he was told the day was on snakes he contacted me and asked what I could do 
So I just took 2 snakes in (with the principal and teachers permission) 
1 adult and 1 hatchling 
Neither where allowed to leave the tubs so I had them in clear tubs (principals conditions)
The kids loved it and when the class finished and the kids went home the teacher was sooo excited to get them out for a quick cuddle hahaaaaa 
No harm done took them home  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 16, 2017)

This has problem written all over it. What if.........one of the parents doesn't want little Johnny to come that close to a snake.........what if the snake bites a student.......is the school covered for this activity because you won't be!! 
Public liability insurance is a must and you won't get it covered because it's against the law.


----------



## Iguana (Feb 16, 2017)

At the request of my ex-principle, who wanted a live snake for a presentation to the prep class, I very very very reluctantly agreed, on the condition that he wouldn't be removed from the travel enclosure. I brought him in a medium sized clear tub like thing, which the kids could come up and see, but not touch. 
The class was only of 30-40 people, but I don't think I would wan to risk it again, I was constantly worried afterwards that someone would snitch. 
Basically I think it's something you've gotta weigh up, having less people decreases your odds of being narked on, but as Pauls_Pythons said, it only takes one parent to complain.


----------



## Buggster (Feb 16, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> This has problem written all over it. What if.........one of the parents doesn't want little Johnny to come that close to a snake.........what if the snake bites a student.......is the school covered for this activity because you won't be!!
> Public liability insurance is a must and you won't get it covered because it's against the law.



That's exactly what I am worried about.

I've heard of people getting temporary exemptions, and was wondering if they were a real thing or not, and if they were, how I might go about obtaining one


----------



## icuucme2 (Feb 23, 2017)

a million years ago when I had my first snakes I used to take her to the video shop to get movies I had no idea till I read this post that u couldn't take the snake off your property, I guess I didn't read the fine print on our licences lol


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 23, 2017)

When my wife was working for one of the supermarket giants, she was always called to the front when someone tried to walk in with a snake around their necks, to tell them they couldn't come in.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Feb 23, 2017)

I often use to take my snakes to the Mindal Beach markets in Darwin and had heaps of people asking about them getting photos with them ...never had any issues nor did i understand you couldn't take your pets out and about.... those were the days


----------

